# Going to the AGA convention?



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If you are, say so here. I'll be there. :lol:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I sure am!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Me, too. Will be bringing some Nymphoides, Sp. Taiwan for distribution. if anyone is interested.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll see about brying some crypts, tawian moss, perhaps some BL stellata and Cuba.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Going


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Going.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

going

Giancarlo


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

Can't wait to see everyone there. 8) 

Robert. (bobo31)


----------



## crshadow (Sep 25, 2004)

I'll be there also!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Although I won't be going. Would any of you ask Mr. Amano to start a distributer in the US...I'm serious! :wink:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

maybe next year


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## Me! (Oct 25, 2004)

Well lets just say that I really didn't plan to go but now am having regrets. I have started a new job and will be "ON CALL" while you all are having a complete blast! So much for that! I did however go to the 2003 AGA meeting Dallas. Really good turnout! Does anyone know if Tom Barr still lives in the Greater Metropolis Gainesville Area? Did he move? I travel to Gainesville often and thought about doing lunch or getting a beer or something. OK, thanks Craig


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*See you all there*

I'm leaving Friday night and stopping by AC at the Borgata casino first. I will be at the Marriott around 9am Saturday morning.

See you then.


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

Who is bringing plants for the auctions? I was going to bring a few of more rare stuff. 8)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I've got quite a bit of brevipes to get rid of, so I'll be bringing that and a few other things. 

What is the procedure for putting plants in the auction? I guess I could hold off on labeling the bags.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am bringing a huge bunch of Bacopa carolina, a big bunch of Echinodorus angustifolius (looks like a longer-leaved E. bolivianus. I got the starters from Cavan), and some Nymphoides sp. taiwan (the one that does not produce floating leaves) I will also be bringing 5 or 6 small plants of C. wendtii x hybrid, (the short green one) These wendtii won't be for the auction, but for informal trading or give away.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Interested in the wendtii 

Anything you are looking for in trade?


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

I WANT A WENDTII PLEASE!!!  

I am bringing some Najas Indica, Taiwan Moss, Eriocaulon Cinereum, Elatine Triandra, Ceratophyllum sp from Peru, Utricularia sp., Pogostemon helferi, Najas sp. (reddish variety), Tonina sp. (newer sp.), and maybe some Utricularia sp from Sg Batang Pinang (creeping foreground variety), and some other common stuff.

Robert.


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Hope you guys have a good time. Say hi to Mr Amano for me. As for the crypt wendtii hybrid? I have a whole tank full of them. Very nice plant to add to a planted tank. So you guys, make sure you stop over by Mr Moderator and ask him for one 

Cheers
Vincent


----------

